# [SOLVED]Apache2 & port80, back again

## geniux

I'm having a problem to get my page validated at W3C, the error I get there is:

```

Target: http://mydomain.ath.cx

I/O Error: Unable to contact target server mydomain.ath.cx:80 after 3 tries. 

```

So I searched the forum for troubles regarding apache and port80 probs, and found this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=196489

Thats the closest I came, but that did not help me at all.

But I tried the nmap command and the result I got was:

```

# nmap -P0 -p 80 mydomain.ath.cx

Starting nmap 3.50 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-08-29 02:46 CEST

Interesting ports on mydomain.ath.cx (127.0.0.1):

PORT   STATE SERVICE

80/tcp open  http

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.012 seconds

```

It all looks ok by me, but since I've just started to manage my own webserver I'm not totally sure.

If someone knows if there are any changes to be done in the apache2.conf or some other file , please tell me. And if more info are needed, just ask.

I can view the site from my own pc, and three days ago I could view it from other computors outside my home. I have not edited any conf files or updated anything, thats why I think that this is kind of odd. And I dont have any firewall or router, and my Internet connection are ADSL with dynamic ip thats why I have dyndns to provide my dns.

Any help are appreciated.

TIA

----------

## sism82

Hi. Im not guru at all, but for the last two months i have been involved a little bit in some stuff like this.

I think (correct me if im wrong please) that if you dont have a firewall or router, doesnt means that your are free to connect from outside necessarily. For example, i have cable connection, and i cannot connect via ssh from outside, even with dyndns,  because my ISP have its own rules. I guess that can help you to figure out other possible causes of error.

Now, you say that you can see from you own computer the web pages. Do you have any other box connected (via twisted pair for example) to the server machine? so you could try to serve web pages inside your home to that computer and see what happen??

Well, i guess nmap is enough, but in addition you could try

```

# netstat -ln

```

and you should search for something like this i guess, if you have htt and https:

```

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:443             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

```

or just

```

# netstat -l

```

and search for:

```

tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN

```

Finally, could you post /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and commonapache.conf ??

Good Look, i appreciate if you solve this, advise us to learn of it...

----------

## geniux

Thanks for the quick answer.

Here is my netstat:

```

 # netstat -ln

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7047   /tmp/.font-unix/fs-1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7414   /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     91236  /tmp/sylpheed-1000

```

and

```

 # netstat -l 

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      

tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:631                   *:*                     LISTEN      

udp        0      0 *:631                   *:*                                 

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7047   /tmp/.font-unix/fs-1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7414   /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     91236  /tmp/sylpheed-1000

```

Ok, happy reading, my apache2.conf:

```

### /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf

### $Id: apache2.conf,v 1.1 2004/03/22 21:17:57 stuart Exp $

###

### Main Configuration Section

### You really shouldn't change these settings unless you're a guru

###

ServerRoot /usr/lib/apache2

ServerName mydomain.ath.cx

#LockFile /etc/apache2/apache2.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

DocumentRoot /home/anders/geniux.abnet

### Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

### 

### You should always leave these three, as they are needed for normal use.

### mod_access (Order, Allow, etc..)

### mod_log_config (Transferlog, etc..)

### mod_mime (AddType, etc...)

###

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

#LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

#LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

#LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

#LoadModule mime_magic_module             modules/mod_mime_magic.so

#LoadModule cern_meta_module              modules/mod_cern_meta.so

#LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

#LoadModule headers_module                modules/mod_headers.so

#LoadModule usertrack_module              modules/mod_usertrack.so

#LoadModule unique_id_module              modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module               modules/mod_setenvif.so

#LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

#LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

#LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

#LoadModule proxy_http_module            modules/mod_proxy_http.so

LoadModule mime_module                   modules/mod_mime.so

#LoadModule status_module                 modules/mod_status.so

#LoadModule autoindex_module              modules/mod_autoindex.so

#LoadModule asis_module                   modules/mod_asis.so

#LoadModule info_module                   modules/mod_info.so

#LoadModule cgi_module                    modules/mod_cgi.so

#LoadModule cgid_module                   modules/mod_cgid.so

#LoadModule vhost_alias_module            modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

#LoadModule negotiation_module            modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule dir_module                    modules/mod_dir.so

#LoadModule imap_module                   modules/mod_imap.so

#LoadModule actions_module                modules/mod_actions.so

#LoadModule speling_module                modules/mod_speling.so

#LoadModule userdir_module                modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule alias_module                  modules/mod_alias.so

#LoadModule rewrite_module                modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule php4_module /etc/php/apache2-php4/lib/libphp4.so 

###

### New Modules for 2.0 (some are experimental)

###

LoadModule file_cache_module             modules/mod_file_cache.so

LoadModule echo_module                   modules/mod_echo.so

LoadModule charset_lite_module           modules/mod_charset_lite.so

LoadModule cache_module                  modules/mod_cache.so

LoadModule disk_cache_module             modules/mod_disk_cache.so

LoadModule mem_cache_module              modules/mod_mem_cache.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module             modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule case_filter_module            modules/mod_case_filter.so

LoadModule case_filter_in_module         modules/mod_case_filter_in.so

LoadModule deflate_module                modules/mod_deflate.so

#LoadModule optional_hook_export_module   modules/mod_optional_hook_export.so

#LoadModule optional_hook_import_module   modules/mod_optional_hook_import.so

#LoadModule optional_fn_import_module     modules/mod_optional_fn_import.so

#LoadModule optional_fn_export_module     modules/mod_optional_fn_export.so

#LoadModule bucketeer_module              modules/mod_bucketeer.so

LoadModule logio_module                  modules/mod_logio.so

###

### Global Configuration

###

# Splitting up apache2.conf into two files makes it easier to support

# multiple configurations on the same serer.  In commonapache2.conf

# you keep directives that apply to all implementations and in this

# file you keep server-specific directives.  While we don't yet have

# multiple configurations out-of-the-box, this allows us to do that

# in the future easily.  (PERLPROXIED *ahem*)

#

# For Apache2 we load all conf files in conf/modules.d

Include conf/modules.d/*.conf

Include conf/commonapache2.conf

###

### IP Address/Port

###

#BindAddress *

Listen 80

###

### Log configuration Section

###

<IfModule mod_log_config.c>

#Single logfile with access, agent and referer information

#This is the default, if vlogs are not defined for the main server

CustomLog logs/access_log combined env=!VLOG

#If VLOG is defined in conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf, we use this entry

#CustomLog "|/usr/sbin/apache2splitlogfile" vhost env=VLOG

</IfModule>

###

### Virtual Hosts 

###

# We include different templates for Virtual Hosting. Have a look in the 

# vhosts directory and modify to suit your needs.

#Include conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/dynamic-vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/virtual-homepages.conf

###

### Performance settings Section

###

#

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

#

Timeout 300

#

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than

# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

#

KeepAlive On

#

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow

# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.

# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

#

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the

# same client on the same connection.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 15

# prefork MPM [THIS IS THE DEFAULT]

# StartServers: number of server processes to start

# MinSpareServers: minimum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxSpareServers: maximum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxClients: maximum number of server processes allowed to start

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule prefork.c>

StartServers         5

MinSpareServers      5

MaxSpareServers     10

MaxClients         150

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# worker MPM

# StartServers: initial number of server processes to start

# MaxClients: maximum number of simultaneous client connections

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule worker.c>

StartServers         2

MaxClients         150

MinSpareThreads     25

MaxSpareThreads     75

ThreadsPerChild     25

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# perchild MPM

# NumServers: constant number of server processes

# StartThreads: initial number of worker threads in each server process

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxThreadsPerChild: maximum number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of connections per server process

<IfModule perchild.c>

NumServers           5

StartThreads         5

MinSpareThreads      5

MaxSpareThreads     10

MaxThreadsPerChild  20

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

```

And commonapache2.conf:

```

### /etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf

# check for known attacks on "good" request methods"

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)cmd\.exe ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)root\.exe ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI \.ida(.*)$ ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)cmd\.exe(.*) ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)c+dir ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)default.ida? ATTACK

  # make sure the requesters are using a "good" method, i.e not "SEARCH"

  SetEnvIf Request_Method "GET"  good

  SetEnvIf Request_Method "HEAD" good

  # Custom logs to route attacks to a separate log

  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access_log combined env=good

  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/attack_log combined env=ATTACK

  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/attack_log combined env=!good

  # set the root to deny ATTACKs and not good requests

<Directory>

  Options -All -Multiviews

  AllowOverride None

  <IfModule mod_access.c>

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from env=ATTACK

    Deny from env=!good

    Allow from env=good

  </IfModule>

</Directory>

### $Id: commonapache2.conf,v 1.5 2004/07/08 16:27:12 zul Exp $

###

### Common server configuration.

###

User apache

Group apache

###

### ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

### e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

### as error documents.

###

ServerAdmin mymail@provider.com

###

### DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

### documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

### symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

### DO NOT MODIFY THIS ONE, USE apache2.conf.

###

#DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

###

### Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect

### to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

### directory (and its subdirectories). 

###

### First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 

### permissions.  Also, for security, we disable indexes globally.

###

### Restricted set of options:

###

<Directory />

  Options Indexes All Multiviews

  AllowOverride None

  <IfModule mod_access.c>

    Order deny,allow

    allow from all

  </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

### particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

### you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

### below.

###

###

### UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user's home

### directory if a ~user request is received.

###

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

</IfModule>

###

### DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML

### directory index.  Separate multiple entries with spaces.

###

<IfModule mod_dir.c>

    DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.php index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.htm Default.htm default.htm

</IfModule>

###

### AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory

### for access control information.

###

AccessFileName .htaccess

###

### The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by

### Web clients.  Since .htaccess files often contain authorization

### information, access is disallowed for security reasons.  Comment

### these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of

### .htaccess files.  If you change the AccessFileName directive above,

### be sure to make the corresponding changes here.

###

### Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password

### files, so this will protect those as well.

###

<IfModule mod_access.c>

<Files ~ "^\.ht">

#    Order deny,allow

#    Deny from all

</Files>

</IfModule>

###

### CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each

### document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy

### servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables

### this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents.

###

#CacheNegotiatedDocs

###

### UseCanonicalName:  (new for 1.3)  With this setting turned on, whenever

### Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back

### to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and

### Port to form a "canonical" name.  With this setting off, Apache will

### use the hostname:port that the client supplied, when possible.  This

### also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts.

###

UseCanonicalName On

###

### TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is

### to be found.

###

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

</IfModule>

###

### DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document

### if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

### If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

### a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

### or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

### keep browsers from trying to display binary files as text.

###

DefaultType text/plain

###

### The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

### contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

### directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

### mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add

### it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the 'Global

### Environment' section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic

### as part of the configuration), so it's enclosed in an <IfModule> container.

### This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the

### module is part of the server.

###

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

</IfModule>

###

### HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses

### e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).

### The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people

### had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that

### each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the

### nameserver.

###

HostnameLookups Off

###

### EnableMMAP: Control whether memory-mapping is used to deliver

### files (assuming that the underlying OS supports it).

### The default is on; turn this off if you serve from NFS-mounted

### filesystems.  On some systems, turning it off (regardless of

### filesystem) can improve performance; for details, please see

### http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#enablemmap

###

EnableMMAP on

###

### The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

### a CustomLog directive (see below).

###

<IfModule mod_log_config.c>

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b %T" script

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" VLOG=%{VLOG}e" vhost

    <IfModule mod_logio.c>

        # You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O

        LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

    </IfModule>

# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

#CustomLog logs/access_log common

#

# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment these

#CustomLog logs/referer_log referer

#CustomLog logs/agent_log agent

#

# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information

# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

#CustomLog logs/access_log combined

#

</IfModule>

# End of Log directives.

###

### ServerTokens

### This directive configures what you return as the Server HTTP response

### Header. The default is 'Full' which sends information about the OS-Type

### and compiled in modules.

### Set to one of:  Full | OS | Minor | Minimal | Major | Prod

### where Full conveys the most information, and Prod the least.

###

ServerTokens Full

###

### Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

### name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings,

### mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents).

### Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

### Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

###

ServerSignature On

###

### Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is 

### Alias fakename realname

###

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

    #

    # Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will

    # require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this

    # example, only "/icons/"..

    #

    Alias /icons/ /var/www/localhost/icons/

    Alias /doc /usr/share/doc

    #

    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.

    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

    # documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and

    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.

    # The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to

    # Alias.

    #

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/

    ScriptAlias /protected-cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/protected-cgi-bin/

    ScriptAliasMatch ^/~([^/]*)/cgi-bin/(.*) /home/$1/public_html/cgi-bin/$2

    <IfModule mod_perl.c>

   #Provide two aliases to the same cgi-bin directory,

   #to see the effects of the 2 different mod_perl modes

   #for Apache::Registry Mode

   Alias /perl/ /var/www/localhost/perl/

   #for Apache::Perlrun Mode

   Alias /cgi-perl/ /var/www/localhost/perl/

    </IfModule>

</IfModule>

# End of Alias directives.

###

### Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in

### your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the

### clients where to look for the relocated document.

### Format: Redirect old-URI new-URL

###

#Redirect old-URI new-URL

###

### Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.

###

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #

    # FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard

    #

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort NameWidth=*

    #

    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

    # FancyIndexed directories.

    #

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.png) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.png) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.png) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.png) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.png) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip .bz2

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py .php .php3

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #

    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

    # explicitly set.

    #

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    #

    # AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in

    # server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed

    # directories.

    # Format: AddDescription "description" filename

    #

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz

    #AddDescription "tar archive" .tar

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

    #

    # ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by

    # default, and append to directory listings.

    #

    # HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to

    # directory indexes. 

    #

    # If MultiViews are amongst the Options in effect, the server will

    # first look for name.html and include it if found.  If name.html

    # doesn't exist, the server will then look for name.txt and include

    # it as plaintext if found.

    #

    ReadmeName README.html

    HeaderName HEADER.html

    #

    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

    #

    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</IfModule>

# End of indexing directives.

###

### Document types.

###

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    #

    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress

    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

    # Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

    # to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

    #

    AddEncoding x-compress Z

    AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

    #

    # AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of a document. You can

    # then use content negotiation to give a browser a file in a language

    # it can understand.  

    #

    # Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language 

    # keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard 

    # language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to 

    # avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.

    #

    # Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in quite

    # some cases the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not

    # identical to the two character 'Country' code for its country,

    # E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.

    #

    # Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char 

    # specifier. But there is 'work in progress' to fix this and get 

    # the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.

    #

    # Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (ee)

    # French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el)

    # Italian (it) - Korean (kr) - Norwegian (no)

    # Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz)

    # Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cz)

    # Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja)

    # Russian (ru)

    #

    AddLanguage ca .ca

    AddLanguage cz .cz

    AddLanguage da .dk

    AddLanguage de .de

    AddLanguage el .el

    AddLanguage en .en

    AddLanguage es .es

    AddLanguage et .ee

    AddLanguage fr .fr

    AddLanguage he .he

    AddLanguage hr .hr

    AddLanguage it .it

    AddLanguage ja .ja

    AddLanguage ko .ko

    AddLanguage kr .kr

    AddLanguage ltz .ltz

    AddLanguage ltz .lu

    AddLanguage nl .nl

    AddLanguage nn .nn

    AddLanguage no .no

    AddLanguage pl .po

    AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br

    AddLanguage pt .pt

    AddLanguage ru .ru

    AddLanguage sv .se

    AddLanguage tw .tw

    AddLanguage zh-tw .tw

    #

    # Specify a default charset for all pages sent out. This is

    # always a good idea and opens the door for future internationalisation

    # of your web site, should you ever want it. Specifying it as

    # a default does little harm; as the standard dictates that a page

    # is in iso-8859-1 (latin1) unless specified otherwise i.e. you

    # are merely stating the obvious. There are also some security

    # reasons in browsers, related to javascript and URL parsing

    # which encourage you to always set a default char set.

    #

    AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1

    # LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

    # in case of a tie during content negotiation.

    #

    # Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

    # more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        LanguagePriority en fr de es it da nl et el ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca sv tw

    </IfModule>

    #

    # ForceLanguagePriority allows you to serve a result page rather than

    # MULTIPLE CHOICES (Prefer) [in case of a tie] or NOT ACCEPTABLE (Fallback)

    # [in case no accepted languages matched the available variants]

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

    </IfModule>

    #

    # Commonly used filename extensions to character sets. You probably

    # want to avoid clashes with the language extensions, unless you

    # are good at carefully testing your setup after each change.

    # See ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/iana/assignments/character-sets for

    # the official list of charset names and their respective RFCs

    #

    AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1  .latin1

    AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2  .latin2 .cen

    AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3  .latin3

    AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4  .latin4

    AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5  .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru

    AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6  .latin6 .arb

    AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7  .latin7 .grk

    AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8  .latin8 .heb

    AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9  .latin9 .trk

    AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis

    AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis

    AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis

    AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5

    # For russian, more than one charset is used (depends on client, mostly):

    AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251

    AddCharset CP866       .cp866

    AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru

    AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua

    AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2

    AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4

    AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

    #

    # The set below does not map to a specific (iso) standard

    # but works on a fairly wide range of browsers. Note that

    # capitalization actually matters (it should not, but it

    # does for some browsers).

    #

    # See ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/iana/assignments/character-sets

    # for a list of sorts. But browsers support few.

    #

    AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb

    AddCharset utf-7       .utf7

    AddCharset utf-8       .utf8

    AddCharset big5        .big5 .b5

    AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw

    AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp

    AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr

    AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

    #

    # AddType allows you to tweak mime.types without actually editing it, or to

    # make certain files to be certain types.

    #

    AddType application/x-tar .tgz

    AddType image/x-icon .ico

    #

    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers",

    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

    # or added with the Action command (see below)

    #

    # If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside

    # ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines.

    #

    # To use CGI scripts:

    #

    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    #

    # For type maps (negotiated resources):

    # (This is enabled by default to allow the Apache "It Worked" page

    #  to be distributed in multiple languages.)

    #

    AddHandler type-map var

    #

    # Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.

    #

    # To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):

    # (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)

    #

    AddType text/html .shtml

    AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml

    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 

    #

    # Uncomment the following line to enable Apache's send-asis HTTP file

    # feature

    #

    #AddHandler send-as-is asis

    #

    # If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use

    #

    AddHandler imap-file map

    #

    # To enable type maps, you might want to use

    #

    #AddHandler type-map var

</IfModule>

# End of document types.

###

### Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever

### a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL

### pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.

###

#Action media/type /cgi-script/location

#Action handler-name /cgi-script/location

###

### Putting this all together, we can internationalize error responses.

###

### We use Alias to redirect any /error/HTTP_<error>.html.var response to

### our collection of by-error message multi-language collections.  We use 

### includes to substitute the appropriate text.

###

### You can modify the messages' appearance without changing any of the

### default HTTP_<error>.html.var files by adding the line:

###

###   Alias /error/include/ "/your/include/path/"

###

### which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the

### /include/ files and copying them to /your/include/path/, 

### even on a per-VirtualHost basis.  The default include files will display

### your Apache version number and your ServerAdmin email address regardless

### of the setting of ServerSignature.

###

### The internationalized error documents require mod_alias, mod_include

### and mod_negotiation.  To activate them, uncomment the following 30 lines.

###

#    Alias /error/ "/var/www/localhost/error/"

#

#    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/error">

#        AllowOverride None

#        Options IncludesNoExec

#        AddOutputFilter Includes html

#        AddHandler type-map var

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#        LanguagePriority en es de fr sv

#        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#    </Directory>

#

#    ErrorDocument 400 /error/HTTP_BAD_REQUEST.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 401 /error/HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_FORBIDDEN.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 404 /error/HTTP_NOT_FOUND.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 405 /error/HTTP_METHOD_NOT_ALLOWED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 408 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_TIME_OUT.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 410 /error/HTTP_GONE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 411 /error/HTTP_LENGTH_REQUIRED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 412 /error/HTTP_PRECONDITION_FAILED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 413 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_ENTITY_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 414 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_URI_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 415 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 500 /error/HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 501 /error/HTTP_NOT_IMPLEMENTED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 502 /error/HTTP_BAD_GATEWAY.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 503 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 506 /error/HTTP_VARIANT_ALSO_VARIES.html.var

###

### Customizable error responses come in three flavors:

###

#    1) plain text

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."

#

#    2) local redirects

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#  to redirect to local URL /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"

#  N.B.: You can redirect to a script or a document using server-side-includes.

#

#    3) external redirects

#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html

#  N.B.: Many of the environment variables associated with the original

#  request will *not* be available to such a script.

<Location /manual>

    Options Multiviews

    ErrorDocument 404 "The document you requested has not been installed on your system."

</Location>

###

### Customize behaviour based on the browser

###

<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

    #

    # The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior to

    # handle known problems with browser implementations.

    #

    BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

    BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    #

    # The following directive disables redirects on non-GET requests for

    # a directory that does not include the trailing slash.  This fixes a

    # problem with Microsoft WebFolders which does not appropriately handle

    # redirects for folders with DAV methods.

    #

    BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS" redirect-carefully

</IfModule>

# End of browser customization directives

###

### Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_status.c>

    <Location /server-status>

        SetHandler server-status

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

          Order deny,allow

          Deny from all

          allow from 127.0.0.1

          Allow from geniux.abnet

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

#

# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status

# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus

# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.

#

#ExtendedStatus On

</IfModule>

###

### Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of

### http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_info.c>

    <Location /server-info>

        SetHandler server-info

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

</IfModule>

###

### Allow remote mod_perl configuration reports, with the URL of

### http://servername/perl-status (requires that mod_perl.c be loaded).

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Location /perl-status>

        SetHandler perl-script

   <IfDefine MODPERL2>

   PerlResponseHandler Apache::Status

   </IfDefine>

   <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Status

   </IfDefine>

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

          Order deny,allow

          Deny from all

          Allow from 127.0.0.1

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

</IfModule>

###

### Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to

### enable the proxy server:

###

#<IfModule mod_proxy.c>

#    ProxyRequests On

#    <Directory proxy:*>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#        Allow from .your_domain.com

#    </Directory>

    #

    # Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers.

    # ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers)

    # Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block

    #

#   ProxyVia On

    #

    # To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines:

    # (no caching without CacheRoot)

    #

#    <IfModule mod_disk_cache.c>

#      CacheRoot "/var/cache/apache2"

#      CacheSize 5

#      CacheGcInterval 4

#      CacheMaxExpire 24

#      CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1

#      CacheDefaultExpire 1

#      #NoCache a-domain.com another-domain.edu joes.garage-sale.com

#    </IfModule>

#</IfModule>

# End of proxy directives.

###

### Comment me :)

###

<IfModule mod_include.c>

#    XBitHack on

</IfModule>

###

### The mod_deflate module provides the DEFLATE output filter.

### It allows output from your server to be compressed before

### being sent to the client over the network.

###

<IfModule mod_deflate.c>

    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual">

      AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html

    </Directory>

    # DeflateFilterNote - Set a note to report on compression ratio

#   DeflateFilterNote deflate_ratio

#    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b mod_deflate: %{deflate_ratio}n pct." common_with_deflate_info

#    CustomLog logs/deflate.log common_with_deflate_info

#    # Set the Deflate window size (1-15)

#    DeflateWindowSize 10

#    # Set the Deflate Memory Level (1-9)

#    DeflateMemLevel 6

</IfModule>

###

###

###

<Directory /home/anders/geniux.abnet/images>

    Options All Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

###

<Directory /home/anders/geniux.abnet>

#

# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",

# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".

#

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

#

    Options All Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#

# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can

# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo", 

# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"

#

    AllowOverride None

#

# Controls who can get stuff from this server.

#

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Comment me :)

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/perl>

    AllowOverride All

    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Additional mod_cgid.c settings; mod_cgid has Scriptsock <path>

### for setting UNIX socket for communicating with cgid.

###

<IfModule mod_cgid.c>

#    Scriptsock /cgisock

</IfModule>

###

### This is intended for your world-accessible CGI programs.

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin>

    AllowOverride All

    Options ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Access to these CGI programs will be restricted.

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/protected-cgi-bin>

    AllowOverride All

    Options ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order deny,allow

      Deny from all

      Allow from 127.0.0.1

      #allow from .your_domain.com

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example

### for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.

###

#<Directory /home/*/public_html>

#    AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

#    Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec

#    <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#    </Limit>

#    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#    </LimitExcept>

#</Directory>

###

### These settings are pretty flexible, and allow for Frontpage and XSSI

###

<Directory /home/*/public_html>

    AllowOverride All

    Options MultiViews Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin>

     Options +ExecCGI -Includes -Indexes

     SetHandler cgi-script

</Directory>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Directory /home/*/public_html/perl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::PerlRun

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

   <IfDefine MODPERL2>

     PerlOptions +ParseHeaders

   </IfDefine>

   <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

          PerlSendHeader On

   </IfDefine>

    </Directory>

</IfModule>

<Directory /home/anders/geniux.abnet/images>

    Options Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/doc>

    <IfModule mod_deflate.c>

      AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html

    </IfModule>

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order deny,allow

      Deny from all

      Allow from 127.0.0.1

      #allow from .your_domain.com

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Location /index.shtml>

    Options +Includes

</Location>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    PerlModule Apache2::ModPerl::Registry

    #set Apache::Registry Mode for /perl Alias

    # To set subdirectories to use perl set the following 

    # and comment the orignial:

    # <Location ~ "^/perl/.*\.pl$">

    <Location  "^/perl/*.pl>

        SetHandler perl-script

   <IfDefine MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler Apache2::ModPerl::Registry

   </IfDefine>

   <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Registry

   </IfDefine>

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        PerlSendHeader On

    </Location>

    #set Apache::PerlRun Mode for /cgi-perl Alias

    <Location /cgi-perl/*.pl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::PerlRun

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        PerlSendHeader On

    </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

AliasMatch ^/manual(?:/(?:de|en|fr|ja|ko|ru))?(/.*)?$ "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual/$1"

</IfModule>

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual">

    Options Indexes

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

    <Files *.html>

        SetHandler type-map

    </Files>

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/de/ prefer-language=de

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/en/ prefer-language=en

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/fr/ prefer-language=fr

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ja/ prefer-language=ja

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ko/ prefer-language=ko

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ru/ prefer-language=ru

    RedirectMatch 301 ^/manual(?:/(de|en|fr|ja|ko|ru)){2,}(/.*)?$ /manual/$1$2

</Directory>

```

If you find something that I have missed or done wrong, please tell me.

----------

## Insanity5902

what are you trying to do, when I goto http://mydomain.ath.cx it fowards me to cereus.be .... is this the site you want?

----------

## geniux

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> what are you trying to do, when I goto http://mydomain.ath.cx it fowards me to cereus.be .... is this the site you want?

 

Oh sorry, since the update and reconstruction of the site aint entirely done I didnt post the real address. mydomain are only fictional.

The real address are http://geniux.ath.cx

Sorry about that.

----------

## Insanity5902

what is in the folder /var/www/localhost/htdocs and post your vhost files

----------

## geniux

In /var/www/localhost/htdocs, I have:

```

# ls -al /var/www/localhost/htdocs

total 196

drwxrwxr--  3 root   users 4096 Aug 29 19:24 .

drwxr-xr-x  6 root   root  4096 Aug 24 01:10 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  2326 Aug 24 03:58 apache_pb.gif

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1385 Aug 24 03:58 apache_pb.png

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  2414 Aug 24 03:58 apache_pb2.gif

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1463 Aug 24 03:58 apache_pb2.png

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  2160 Aug 24 03:58 apache_pb2_ani.gif

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users  180 Aug 24 00:30 caption.gif

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users 3567 Aug 13 08:49 gentool.png

drwxr--r--  2 root   root  4096 Aug 24 02:30 images

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users 3406 Aug 29 19:23 index.htm

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1663 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ca

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1583 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.cz.iso8859-2

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  2202 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.de

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1508 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.dk

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1828 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ee

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1618 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.el

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1456 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.en

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1735 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.es

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1867 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.et

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1505 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.fr

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  3704 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.he.iso8859-8

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1604 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.hr.iso8859-2

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1788 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.it

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1630 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ja.iso2022-jp

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1543 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ko.euc-kr

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1837 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.lb.utf8

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1968 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.nl

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1534 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.nn

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1467 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.no

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1438 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.po.iso8859-2

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1773 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.pt

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  2046 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.pt-br

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1522 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ru.cp-1251

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1515 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ru.cp866

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1520 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ru.iso-ru

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1516 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ru.koi8-r

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  2249 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.ru.utf8

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1631 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.sv

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  2401 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.var

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1018 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.zh-cn.gb2312

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root  1032 Aug 24 03:58 index.html.zh-tw.big5

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users 5802 Aug 24 07:36 linuxk.htm

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users  420 Aug 28 02:55 logo.gif

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users 3230 Aug 22 07:09 mail.htm

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users 2973 Aug 22 18:07 screensh.htm

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users 2280 Aug 28 02:56 stdtxt.css

-rwxr--r--  1 anders users 2619 Aug 13 08:49 tuxroot.gif

```

And my vhost files.

/etc/apache2/conf/vhosts/dynamic-vhosts.conf:

```

#Simple dynamic virtual hosts

#

#   This extract from apache2.conf implements the virtual host arrangement

#   outlined at http://www.apache.org/docs/vhosts/mass.html, using

#   mod_vhost_alias.

# get the server name from the Host: header

#UseCanonicalName Off

#

# this log format can be split per-virtual-host based on the first field

#LogFormat "%V %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b" vcommon

#CustomLog logs/access_log vcommon

#

# include the server name in the filenames used to satisfy requests

#VirtualDocumentRoot /www/hosts/%0/docs

#VirtualScriptAlias  /www/hosts/%0/cgi-bin

#

#   This configuration can be changed into an IP-based virtual hosting

#   solution by just turning UseCanonicalName Off into UseCanonicalName DNS.

#   The server name that is inserted into the filename is then derived from

#   the IP address of the virtual host.

```

/etc/apache2/conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf:

```

################# vhosts.conf

#This is where we store the VirtualHosts configuration.

#

#Since Apache 1.3.19, we modified the setup to include some nice tricks:

#

#- Added SuExecUserGroup [user] [group] directive so VirtualHosts now work with

#  suexec directive. If set, Apache will run all cgi scripts under that

#  user and group (provided the uid and gid are > 1000 for security). The

#  directories and cgi files *must* belong to that user/group for the

#  feature to work

#- We added the Setenv VLOG directive. This works in conjunction with

#  the CustomLog in commonapache2.conf. When Setenv VLOG is set, apache will

#  create a /var/log/apache2/VLOG-YYYY-MM-<ServerName>.log instead of logging

#  to access_log. Use this instead of defining a special logfile for

#  each vhost, otherwise you eat up file descriptors.

#- You can also specify a path for the VLOG for each Vhost, for example,

#  to place the logs in each user's directory. However, if you want to

#  use the file for accounting, place it in a directory owned by root,

#  otherwise the user will be able to erase it.

#- I suggest only including the ErrorLog *only* if the vhost will use

#  cgi scripts. Again, it saves file descriptors!

################# IP-based Virtual Hosts

#<VirtualHost 192.168.2.100>

#SuExecUserGroup jmdault jmdault

#DocumentRoot /home/jmdault/public_html

#ServerName test2.com

#Setenv VLOG /home/jmdault/logs

#ErrorLogs /home/jmdault/test2-error_log

#RewriteEngine On

#RewriteOptions inherit

#</VirtualHost>

################# Named VirtualHosts

#NameVirtualHost 111.222.33.44

#<VirtualHost 111.222.33.44>

#ServerName www.domain.tld

#ServerPath /domain

#DocumentRoot /web/domain

#</VirtualHost>

```

/etc/apache2/conf/vhosts/virtual-homepages.conf:

```

#A virtually hosted homepages system

#

#   This is an adjustment of the above system tailored for an ISP's

#   homepages server. Using a slightly more complicated configuration we can

#   select substrings of the server name to use in the filename so that e.g.

#   the documents for www.user.isp.com are found in /home/user/. It uses a

#   single cgi-bin directory instead of one per virtual host.

# get the server name from the Host: header

#UseCanonicalName Off

# this log format can be split per-virtual-host based on the first field

#LogFormat "%V %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b" vcommon

#CustomLog logs/access_log vcommon

# include part of the server name in the filenames

#VirtualDocumentRoot /www/hosts/%2/docs

# single cgi-bin directory

#ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/  /www/std-cgi/

```

Note that I've never edited any of the vhost files, I'm starting to believe that the error could be related to that. As I said, I've never used apache or something similar before. So please bear with me.

----------

## jmz2

Just to be sure, check what firewall rules you have enabled: iptables -L. I noticed your machine responds to pings, so you're connected to the net  :Smile: 

I would say your attack preventation stuff is interfering with normal requests. I'm not absolutely convinced <Directory> without a path is even legal.  See that the config is OK: apache2ctl -t

----------

## geniux

```

# iptables -L

bash: iptables: command not found

```

Since I've never installed or configured any firewall this seems right.

And:

```

# apache2ctl -t

Syntax OK

```

So the config is ok.

I've just change back root directory to /var/www/localhost/htdocs, and now I can't see my site anymore. Get the 403 error, you don't have the permission to access /, nothing but problems.

----------

## jmz2

 *geniux wrote:*   

> I've just change back root directory to /var/www/localhost/htdocs, and now I can't see my site anymore. Get the 403 error, you don't have the permission to access /, nothing but problems.

 

You need a directory entry for document root, and the directory needs to be accessible by the apache user.

Did I understand you correctly, the setup worked for local connections before you changed document root back to var/www/localhost?

----------

## geniux

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You need a directory entry for document root, and the directory needs to be accessible by the apache user.
> 
> 

 

I realized that after a while and did some changes.

Yes you understod me correctly, it worked before. But I created a new directory: 

```

/var/www/geniux.ath.cx/htdocs

```

and put my .htm files to it, edited apache2.conf, commonapache2.conf and restarted apache2. Now it works with my local connection again, don't know if it works from other computors since I have'nt the possibility to try from outside my home at the moment. But the error at W3C remains the same. So I guess I'm back to square one.

----------

## funkster

OK, I've tried to see your page from the outside world and I'm not getting any further than resolving your IP address.

Given that you can see the site on you own PC I would assume that Apache is configured correctly.  Having been able to see it from other PCs also confirms this.

I'd suggest two reasons that you can't view the site externally (this is why W3C is bitching).

1)  You have some form of firewall between you and the net, this could be from your ISP (many of which don't allow users to run server of any shape and probe to see if you do) or something you have setup and misconfigured.

To check this out log on to your Gentoo box, open your favourite web browser and point it at http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2.

This site attempts a port scan and tells you which ports are open.  If port 80 is not one of them then I'd imagine the issue lies with firewall/ISP blocking.

2)  DynDNS.  Hmm, I also use DynDNS my router updates it periodically, but I think the client on the router is poor, it seems to update once a day rather than when my IP addy changes.  Could be a similar thing for you.  Check your IP address locally (ifconfig if connecting directly) against what DynDNS have against the record for you within the account settings .  I tried to hit my site a couple of days back and as my IP addy had changed, someone else had the IP addy registered to me, they also had an HTTP server running and I got to see their site (not W3C compliant   :Very Happy:  ).

Hope this helps

----------

## geniux

 *funkster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) DynDNS. Hmm, I also use DynDNS my router updates it periodically, but I think the client on the router is poor, it seems to update once a day rather than when my IP addy changes. Could be a similar thing for you. Check your IP address locally (ifconfig if connecting directly) against what DynDNS have against the record for you within the account settings . I tried to hit my site a couple of days back and as my IP addy had changed, someone else had the IP addy registered to me, they also had an HTTP server running and I got to see their site (not W3C compliant Very Happy ). 

 

Oh man, I'm so in love with you right now  :Very Happy:  , the ip-address had not got change/updated since my last reboot. So I logged in to my account and updated it from there, and now W3C accept my site without errors.

I thought that dyndnsupdate would automagically update my ip for my dyndns account, but that would only happen in my dreams I guess  :Laughing:  . So in the future I just have to change my ip manually at dyndns and everything will work just great, no biggie.

Thank you very much.

Could you try and see if the page work from the outside world now? Would be great if you could, so I can set this thread to SOLVED.

Thanks again

----------

## funkster

Yup, your website is now available for the world to see.  DynDNS provide some utilities that will update the IP addy for you manually.  I've never used these so can't vouch for them but you can get them from http://www.dyndns.org/services/dyndns/clients.html

Best of luck.

----------

## Insanity5902

I have used several clients for severl different dynamic dns services, none of them work good, either they spam your connection every 30 min. trying to update the ip or they do it once in a while.

I just prefer to go into the account and change them manually that way.  Right now I have a server on a calbe connection and in the past 2 years we have only had 2 ip's.  And the only reason that is, is b/c we had a storm were most of the metroplex was without power for at least 24 hrs, some were without power for 4-5 days. (calbe company was down for at least 4 :Cool:  so I think it lost its dhcp cache.

----------

## geniux

I'm having thoughts about calling my provider and ask if I could receive a static ip from them, so I can have the same address all the time.

----------

## Insanity5902

two things to be careful with that

1) it cost extra

2) it might hint to them that you have a server running and they might watch for that.  Some ISP's prevent you running ftp, www, etc from home, some allow it for personal use, but most say no for commercial and wnat you to purchase a commercial plan.

----------

## geniux

Cheap bastards  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Maybe I should change my Internet provider to some other that have static ip's to offer, I'll look around.

Thank you for the warning.

----------

## Insanity5902

fyi by extra, i htink mine charges like 6 bucks, i have seen some chare 3 and others charge 20

----------

## geniux

Back again with the exact same problem, but this time it's not the ip. I reinstalled Gentoo, and used my old working apache configs, but the outside world can't see it only I can from my computer, again. Annoying and boring, have been sitting here trying out different solutions for hours without succes, but I found out that it all works if I put the files and images in /var/www/localhost/htdocs But then, how would people get to the site?

I'm about giving this crap up, so I try to awake this thread up again and hope there is someone who can explain or tell me what to do. I give up and go to bed for a nap now, cause I've stared myself blind on errors that doesn't exist. Conf files can be posted if someone would like that.

Any answers are appreciated

TIA

----------

## fleed

If things work fine when you put them in /var/www/localhost/htdocs then the problem must be your vhost setup. Post relevant confs and logs and we can give hints. It's strange that it's not working if you used EXACTLY the same setup as before... maybe you missed something in the included files? I usually setup my vhosts using includes so it might be the same for you.

----------

## geniux

Ok then, here is my apache2.conf:

```

### /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf

### $Id: apache2.conf,v 1.1 2004/03/22 21:17:57 stuart Exp $

###

### Main Configuration Section

### You really shouldn't change these settings unless you're a guru

###

ServerRoot /usr/lib/apache2

ServerName geniux.ath.cx

#LockFile /etc/apache2/apache2.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

DocumentRoot /var/www/geniux.ath.cx/htdocs

### Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

###

### You should always leave these three, as they are needed for normal use.

### mod_access (Order, Allow, etc..)

### mod_log_config (Transferlog, etc..)

### mod_mime (AddType, etc...)

###

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

#LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

#LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

#LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

#LoadModule mime_magic_module             modules/mod_mime_magic.so

#LoadModule cern_meta_module              modules/mod_cern_meta.so

#LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

#LoadModule headers_module                modules/mod_headers.so

#LoadModule usertrack_module              modules/mod_usertrack.so

#LoadModule unique_id_module              modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module               modules/mod_setenvif.so

#LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

#LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

#LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

#LoadModule proxy_http_module            modules/mod_proxy_http.so

LoadModule mime_module                   modules/mod_mime.so

#LoadModule status_module                 modules/mod_status.so

#LoadModule autoindex_module              modules/mod_autoindex.so

#LoadModule asis_module                   modules/mod_asis.so

#LoadModule info_module                   modules/mod_info.so

#LoadModule cgi_module                    modules/mod_cgi.so

#LoadModule cgid_module                   modules/mod_cgid.so

#LoadModule vhost_alias_module            modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

#LoadModule negotiation_module            modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule dir_module                    modules/mod_dir.so

#LoadModule imap_module                   modules/mod_imap.so

#LoadModule actions_module                modules/mod_actions.so

#LoadModule speling_module                modules/mod_speling.so

#LoadModule userdir_module                modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule alias_module                  modules/mod_alias.so

#LoadModule rewrite_module                modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule php4_module /etc/php/apache2-php4/lib/libphp4.so

###

### New Modules for 2.0 (some are experimental)

###

LoadModule file_cache_module             modules/mod_file_cache.so

LoadModule echo_module                   modules/mod_echo.so

LoadModule charset_lite_module           modules/mod_charset_lite.so

LoadModule cache_module                  modules/mod_cache.so

LoadModule disk_cache_module             modules/mod_disk_cache.so

LoadModule mem_cache_module              modules/mod_mem_cache.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module             modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule case_filter_module            modules/mod_case_filter.so

LoadModule case_filter_in_module         modules/mod_case_filter_in.so

LoadModule deflate_module                modules/mod_deflate.so

#LoadModule optional_hook_export_module   modules/mod_optional_hook_export.so

#LoadModule optional_hook_import_module   modules/mod_optional_hook_import.so

#LoadModule optional_fn_import_module     modules/mod_optional_fn_import.so

#LoadModule optional_fn_export_module     modules/mod_optional_fn_export.so

#LoadModule bucketeer_module              modules/mod_bucketeer.so

LoadModule logio_module                  modules/mod_logio.so

###

### Global Configuration

###

# Splitting up apache2.conf into two files makes it easier to support

# multiple configurations on the same serer.  In commonapache2.conf

# you keep directives that apply to all implementations and in this

# file you keep server-specific directives.  While we don't yet have

# multiple configurations out-of-the-box, this allows us to do that

# in the future easily.  (PERLPROXIED *ahem*)

#

# For Apache2 we load all conf files in conf/modules.d

Include conf/modules.d/*.conf

Include conf/commonapache2.conf

###

### IP Address/Port

###

#BindAddress *

Listen 80

###

### Log configuration Section

###

<IfModule mod_log_config.c>

#Single logfile with access, agent and referer information

#This is the default, if vlogs are not defined for the main server

CustomLog logs/access_log combined env=!VLOG

#If VLOG is defined in conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf, we use this entry

#CustomLog "|/usr/sbin/apache2splitlogfile" vhost env=VLOG

</IfModule>

###

### Virtual Hosts

###

# We include different templates for Virtual Hosting. Have a look in the

# vhosts directory and modify to suit your needs.

#Include conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/dynamic-vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/virtual-homepages.conf

###

### Performance settings Section

###

#

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

#

Timeout 300

#

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than

# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

#

KeepAlive On

#

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow

# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.

# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

#

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the

# same client on the same connection.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 15

# prefork MPM [THIS IS THE DEFAULT]

# StartServers: number of server processes to start

# MinSpareServers: minimum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxSpareServers: maximum number of server processes which are kept spare

# MaxClients: maximum number of server processes allowed to start

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule prefork.c>

StartServers         5

MinSpareServers      5

MaxSpareServers     10

MaxClients         150

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# worker MPM

# StartServers: initial number of server processes to start

# MaxClients: maximum number of simultaneous client connections

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves

<IfModule worker.c>

StartServers         2

MaxClients         150

MinSpareThreads     25

MaxSpareThreads     75

ThreadsPerChild     25

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>

# perchild MPM

# NumServers: constant number of server processes

# StartThreads: initial number of worker threads in each server process

# MinSpareThreads: minimum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxSpareThreads: maximum number of worker threads which are kept spare

# MaxThreadsPerChild: maximum number of worker threads in each server process

# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of connections per server process

<IfModule perchild.c>

NumServers           5

StartThreads         5

MinSpareThreads      5

MaxSpareThreads     10

MaxThreadsPerChild  20

MaxRequestsPerChild  0

</IfModule>
```

commonapache2.conf:

```

### /etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf

# check for known attacks on "good" request methods"

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)cmd\.exe ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)root\.exe ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI \.ida(.*)$ ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)cmd\.exe(.*) ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)c+dir ATTACK

  SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI (.*)default.ida? ATTACK

  # make sure the requesters are using a "good" method, i.e not "SEARCH"

  SetEnvIf Request_Method "GET"  good

  SetEnvIf Request_Method "HEAD" good

  # Custom logs to route attacks to a separate log

  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access_log combined env=good

  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/attack_log combined env=ATTACK

  CustomLog /var/log/apache2/attack_log combined env=!good

  # set the root to deny ATTACKs and not good requests

<Directory>

  Options -All -Multiviews

  AllowOverride None

  <IfModule mod_access.c>

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from env=ATTACK

    Deny from env=!good

    Allow from env=good

  </IfModule>

</Directory>

### $Id: commonapache2.conf,v 1.5 2004/07/08 16:27:12 zul Exp $

###

### Common server configuration.

###

User apache

Group apache

###

### ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

### e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

### as error documents.

###

ServerAdmin mymail@provider.com

###

### DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

### documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

### symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

### DO NOT MODIFY THIS ONE, USE apache2.conf.

###

#DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

###

### Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect

### to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

### directory (and its subdirectories).

###

### First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of

### permissions.  Also, for security, we disable indexes globally.

###

### Restricted set of options:

###

<Directory />

  Options Indexes All Multiviews

  AllowOverride None

  <IfModule mod_access.c>

    Order allow,deny

    allow from all

  </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

### particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

### you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

### below.

###

###

### UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user's home

### directory if a ~user request is received.

###

<IfModule mod_userdir.c>

    UserDir public_html

</IfModule>

###

### DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML

### directory index.  Separate multiple entries with spaces.

###

<IfModule mod_dir.c>

    DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.php index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.htm Default.htm default.htm

</IfModule>

###

### AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory

### for access control information.

###

AccessFileName .htaccess

###

### The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by

### Web clients.  Since .htaccess files often contain authorization

### information, access is disallowed for security reasons.  Comment

### these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of

### .htaccess files.  If you change the AccessFileName directive above,

### be sure to make the corresponding changes here.

###

### Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password

### files, so this will protect those as well.

###

<IfModule mod_access.c>

<Files ~ "^\.ht">

#    Order deny,allow

#    Deny from all

</Files>

</IfModule>

###

### CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each

### document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy

### servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables

### this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents.

###

#CacheNegotiatedDocs

###

### UseCanonicalName:  (new for 1.3)  With this setting turned on, whenever

### Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back

### to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and

### Port to form a "canonical" name.  With this setting off, Apache will

### use the hostname:port that the client supplied, when possible.  This

### also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts.

###

UseCanonicalName On

###

### TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is

### to be found.

###

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

</IfModule>

###

### DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document

### if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

### If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

### a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

### or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

### keep browsers from trying to display binary files as text.

###

DefaultType text/plain

###

### The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

### contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

### directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

### mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add

### it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the 'Global

### Environment' section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic

### as part of the configuration), so it's enclosed in an <IfModule> container.

### This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the

### module is part of the server.

###

<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>

    MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

</IfModule>

###

### HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses

### e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).

### The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people

### had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that

### each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the

### nameserver.

###

HostnameLookups Off

###

### EnableMMAP: Control whether memory-mapping is used to deliver

### files (assuming that the underlying OS supports it).

### The default is on; turn this off if you serve from NFS-mounted

### filesystems.  On some systems, turning it off (regardless of

### filesystem) can improve performance; for details, please see

### http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#enablemmap

###

EnableMMAP on

###

### The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

### a CustomLog directive (see below).

###

<IfModule mod_log_config.c>

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b %T" script

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" VLOG=%{VLOG}e" vhost

    <IfModule mod_logio.c>

        # You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O

        LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

    </IfModule>

# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

#CustomLog logs/access_log common

#

# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment these

#CustomLog logs/referer_log referer

#CustomLog logs/agent_log agent

#

# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information

# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

#CustomLog logs/access_log combined

#

</IfModule>

# End of Log directives.

###

### ServerTokens

### This directive configures what you return as the Server HTTP response

### Header. The default is 'Full' which sends information about the OS-Type

### and compiled in modules.

### Set to one of:  Full | OS | Minor | Minimal | Major | Prod

### where Full conveys the most information, and Prod the least.

###

ServerTokens Full

###

### Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host

### name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings,

### mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents).

### Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.

### Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail

###

ServerSignature On

###

### Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is

### Alias fakename realname

###

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

    #

    # Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will

    # require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this

    # example, only "/icons/"..

    #

    Alias /icons/ /var/www/localhost/icons/

    Alias /doc /usr/share/doc

    #

    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.

    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

    # documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and

    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.

    # The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to

    # Alias.

    #

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/

    ScriptAlias /protected-cgi-bin/ /var/www/localhost/protected-cgi-bin/

    ScriptAliasMatch ^/~([^/]*)/cgi-bin/(.*) /home/$1/public_html/cgi-bin/$2

    <IfModule mod_perl.c>

   #Provide two aliases to the same cgi-bin directory,

   #to see the effects of the 2 different mod_perl modes

   #for Apache::Registry Mode

   Alias /perl/ /var/www/localhost/perl/

   #for Apache::Perlrun Mode

   Alias /cgi-perl/ /var/www/localhost/perl/

    </IfModule>

</IfModule>

# End of Alias directives.

###

### Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in

### your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the

### clients where to look for the relocated document.

### Format: Redirect old-URI new-URL

###

#Redirect old-URI new-URL

###

### Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.

###

<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #

    # FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard

    #

    IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort NameWidth=*

    #

    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different

    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for

    # FancyIndexed directories.

    #

    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.png) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.png) text/*

    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.png) image/*

    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.png) audio/*

    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.png) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe

    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx

    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar

    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv

    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip .bz2

    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps

    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf

    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt

    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c

    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py .php .php3

    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for

    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi

    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu

    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl

    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex

    AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..

    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README

    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^

    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #

    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon

    # explicitly set.

    #

    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    #

    # AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in

    # server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed

    # directories.

    # Format: AddDescription "description" filename

    #

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz

    #AddDescription "tar archive" .tar

    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

    #

    # ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by

    # default, and append to directory listings.

    #

    # HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to

    # directory indexes.

    #

    # If MultiViews are amongst the Options in effect, the server will

    # first look for name.html and include it if found.  If name.html

    # doesn't exist, the server will then look for name.txt and include

    # it as plaintext if found.

    #

    ReadmeName README.html

    HeaderName HEADER.html

    #

    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore

    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.

    #

    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</IfModule>

# End of indexing directives.

###

### Document types.

###

<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    #

    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress

    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

    # Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing

    # to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.

    #

    AddEncoding x-compress Z

    AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

    #

    # AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of a document. You can

    # then use content negotiation to give a browser a file in a language

    # it can understand. 

    #

    # Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language

    # keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard

    # language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to

    # avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.

    #

    # Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in quite

    # some cases the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not

    # identical to the two character 'Country' code for its country,

    # E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.

    #

    # Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char

    # specifier. But there is 'work in progress' to fix this and get

    # the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.

    #

    # Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (ee)

    # French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el)

    # Italian (it) - Korean (kr) - Norwegian (no)

    # Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz)

    # Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cz)

    # Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja)

    # Russian (ru)

    #

    AddLanguage ca .ca

    AddLanguage cz .cz

    AddLanguage da .dk

    AddLanguage de .de

    AddLanguage el .el

    AddLanguage en .en

    AddLanguage es .es

    AddLanguage et .ee

    AddLanguage fr .fr

    AddLanguage he .he

    AddLanguage hr .hr

    AddLanguage it .it

    AddLanguage ja .ja

    AddLanguage ko .ko

    AddLanguage kr .kr

    AddLanguage ltz .ltz

    AddLanguage ltz .lu

    AddLanguage nl .nl

    AddLanguage nn .nn

    AddLanguage no .no

    AddLanguage pl .po

    AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br

    AddLanguage pt .pt

    AddLanguage ru .ru

    AddLanguage sv .se

    AddLanguage tw .tw

    AddLanguage zh-tw .tw

    #

    # Specify a default charset for all pages sent out. This is

    # always a good idea and opens the door for future internationalisation

    # of your web site, should you ever want it. Specifying it as

    # a default does little harm; as the standard dictates that a page

    # is in iso-8859-1 (latin1) unless specified otherwise i.e. you

    # are merely stating the obvious. There are also some security

    # reasons in browsers, related to javascript and URL parsing

    # which encourage you to always set a default char set.

    #

    AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1

    # LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages

    # in case of a tie during content negotiation.

    #

    # Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have

    # more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        LanguagePriority en fr de es it da nl et el ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca sv tw

    </IfModule>

    #

    # ForceLanguagePriority allows you to serve a result page rather than

    # MULTIPLE CHOICES (Prefer) [in case of a tie] or NOT ACCEPTABLE (Fallback)

    # [in case no accepted languages matched the available variants]

    #

    <IfModule mod_negotiation.c>

        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

    </IfModule>

    #

    # Commonly used filename extensions to character sets. You probably

    # want to avoid clashes with the language extensions, unless you

    # are good at carefully testing your setup after each change.

    # See ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/iana/assignments/character-sets for

    # the official list of charset names and their respective RFCs

    #

    AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1  .latin1

    AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2  .latin2 .cen

    AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3  .latin3

    AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4  .latin4

    AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5  .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru

    AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6  .latin6 .arb

    AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7  .latin7 .grk

    AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8  .latin8 .heb

    AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9  .latin9 .trk

    AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis

    AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis

    AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis

    AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5

    # For russian, more than one charset is used (depends on client, mostly):

    AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251

    AddCharset CP866       .cp866

    AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru

    AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua

    AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2

    AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4

    AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

    #

    # The set below does not map to a specific (iso) standard

    # but works on a fairly wide range of browsers. Note that

    # capitalization actually matters (it should not, but it

    # does for some browsers).

    #

    # See ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/iana/assignments/character-sets

    # for a list of sorts. But browsers support few.

    #

    AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb

    AddCharset utf-7       .utf7

    AddCharset utf-8       .utf8

    AddCharset big5        .big5 .b5

    AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw

    AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp

    AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr

    AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

    #

    # AddType allows you to tweak mime.types without actually editing it, or to

    # make certain files to be certain types.

    #

    AddType application/x-tar .tgz

    AddType image/x-icon .ico

    #

    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers",

    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

    # or added with the Action command (see below)

    #

    # If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside

    # ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines.

    #

    # To use CGI scripts:

    #

    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    #

    # For type maps (negotiated resources):

    # (This is enabled by default to allow the Apache "It Worked" page

    #  to be distributed in multiple languages.)

    #

    AddHandler type-map var

    #

    # Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.

    #

    # To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):

    # (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)

    #

    AddType text/html .shtml

    AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml

    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

    #

    # Uncomment the following line to enable Apache's send-asis HTTP file

    # feature

    #

    #AddHandler send-as-is asis

    #

    # If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use

    #

    AddHandler imap-file map

    #

    # To enable type maps, you might want to use

    #

    #AddHandler type-map var

</IfModule>

# End of document types.

###

### Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever

### a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL

### pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.

###

#Action media/type /cgi-script/location

#Action handler-name /cgi-script/location

###

### Putting this all together, we can internationalize error responses.

###

### We use Alias to redirect any /error/HTTP_<error>.html.var response to

### our collection of by-error message multi-language collections.  We use

### includes to substitute the appropriate text.

###

### You can modify the messages' appearance without changing any of the

### default HTTP_<error>.html.var files by adding the line:

###

###   Alias /error/include/ "/your/include/path/"

###

### which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the

### /include/ files and copying them to /your/include/path/,

### even on a per-VirtualHost basis.  The default include files will display

### your Apache version number and your ServerAdmin email address regardless

### of the setting of ServerSignature.

###

### The internationalized error documents require mod_alias, mod_include

### and mod_negotiation.  To activate them, uncomment the following 30 lines.

###

#    Alias /error/ "/var/www/localhost/error/"

#

#    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/error">

#        AllowOverride None

#        Options IncludesNoExec

#        AddOutputFilter Includes html

#        AddHandler type-map var

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#        LanguagePriority en es de fr sv

#        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#    </Directory>

#

#    ErrorDocument 400 /error/HTTP_BAD_REQUEST.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 401 /error/HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_FORBIDDEN.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 404 /error/HTTP_NOT_FOUND.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 405 /error/HTTP_METHOD_NOT_ALLOWED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 408 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_TIME_OUT.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 410 /error/HTTP_GONE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 411 /error/HTTP_LENGTH_REQUIRED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 412 /error/HTTP_PRECONDITION_FAILED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 413 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_ENTITY_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 414 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_URI_TOO_LARGE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 415 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 500 /error/HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 501 /error/HTTP_NOT_IMPLEMENTED.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 502 /error/HTTP_BAD_GATEWAY.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 503 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var

#    ErrorDocument 506 /error/HTTP_VARIANT_ALSO_VARIES.html.var

###

### Customizable error responses come in three flavors:

###

#    1) plain text

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."

#

#    2) local redirects

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#  to redirect to local URL /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"

#  N.B.: You can redirect to a script or a document using server-side-includes.

#

#    3) external redirects

#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html

#  N.B.: Many of the environment variables associated with the original

#  request will *not* be available to such a script.

<Location /manual>

    Options Multiviews

    ErrorDocument 404 "The document you requested has not been installed on your system."

</Location>

###

### Customize behaviour based on the browser

###

<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

    #

    # The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior to

    # handle known problems with browser implementations.

    #

    BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive

    BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

    #

    # The following directive disables redirects on non-GET requests for

    # a directory that does not include the trailing slash.  This fixes a

    # problem with Microsoft WebFolders which does not appropriately handle

    # redirects for folders with DAV methods.

    #

    BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully

    BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS" redirect-carefully

</IfModule>

# End of browser customization directives

###

### Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_status.c>

    <Location /server-status>

        SetHandler server-status

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

          Order deny,allow

          Deny from all

          allow from 127.0.0.1

          Allow from geniux.abnet

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

#

# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status

# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus

# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.

#

#ExtendedStatus On

</IfModule>

###

### Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of

### http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_info.c>

    <Location /server-info>

        SetHandler server-info

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        allow from 127.0.0.1

        #Allow from .your_domain.com

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

</IfModule>

###

### Allow remote mod_perl configuration reports, with the URL of

### http://servername/perl-status (requires that mod_perl.c be loaded).

### Change the ".your_domain.com" to match your domain to enable.

###

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Location /perl-status>

        SetHandler perl-script

   <IfDefine MODPERL2>

   PerlResponseHandler Apache::Status

   </IfDefine>

   <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Status

   </IfDefine>

        <IfModule mod_access.c>

          Order deny,allow

          Deny from all

          Allow from 127.0.0.1

        </IfModule>

    </Location>

</IfModule>

###

### Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to

### enable the proxy server:

###

#<IfModule mod_proxy.c>

#    ProxyRequests On

#    <Directory proxy:*>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#        Allow from .your_domain.com

#    </Directory>

    #

    # Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers.

    # ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers)

    # Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block

    #

#   ProxyVia On

    #

    # To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines:

    # (no caching without CacheRoot)

    #

#    <IfModule mod_disk_cache.c>

#      CacheRoot "/var/cache/apache2"

#      CacheSize 5

#      CacheGcInterval 4

#      CacheMaxExpire 24

#      CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1

#      CacheDefaultExpire 1

#      #NoCache a-domain.com another-domain.edu joes.garage-sale.com

#    </IfModule>

#</IfModule>

# End of proxy directives.

###

### Comment me :)

###

<IfModule mod_include.c>

#    XBitHack on

</IfModule>

###

### The mod_deflate module provides the DEFLATE output filter.

### It allows output from your server to be compressed before

### being sent to the client over the network.

###

<IfModule mod_deflate.c>

    <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual">

      AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html

    </Directory>

    # DeflateFilterNote - Set a note to report on compression ratio

#   DeflateFilterNote deflate_ratio

#    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b mod_deflate: %{deflate_ratio}n pct." common_with_deflate_info

#    CustomLog logs/deflate.log common_with_deflate_info

#    # Set the Deflate window size (1-15)

#    DeflateWindowSize 10

#    # Set the Deflate Memory Level (1-9)

#    DeflateMemLevel 6

</IfModule>

###

###

###

###

### This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

###

<Directory /var/www/geniux.ath.cx/htdocs/>

#

# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",

# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".

#

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

#

    Options All Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#

# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can

# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",

# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"

#

    AllowOverride None

#

# Controls who can get stuff from this server.

#

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Comment me :)

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/perl>

    AllowOverride All

    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Additional mod_cgid.c settings; mod_cgid has Scriptsock <path>

### for setting UNIX socket for communicating with cgid.

###

<IfModule mod_cgid.c>

#    Scriptsock /cgisock

</IfModule>

###

### This is intended for your world-accessible CGI programs.

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/cgi-bin>

    AllowOverride All

    Options ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Access to these CGI programs will be restricted.

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/protected-cgi-bin>

    AllowOverride All

    Options ExecCGI

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order deny,allow

      Deny from all

      Allow from 127.0.0.1

      #allow from .your_domain.com

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

###

### Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example

### for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.

###

#<Directory /home/*/public_html>

#    AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

#    Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec

#    <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order allow,deny

#        Allow from all

#    </Limit>

#    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

#        Order deny,allow

#        Deny from all

#    </LimitExcept>

#</Directory>

###

### These settings are pretty flexible, and allow for Frontpage and XSSI

###

<Directory /home/*/public_html>

    AllowOverride All

    Options MultiViews Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin>

     Options +ExecCGI -Includes -Indexes

     SetHandler cgi-script

</Directory>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    <Directory /home/*/public_html/perl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::PerlRun

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

   <IfDefine MODPERL2>

     PerlOptions +ParseHeaders

   </IfDefine>

   <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

          PerlSendHeader On

   </IfDefine>

    </Directory>

</IfModule>

<Directory /home/anders/geniux.abnet/images>

    Options Indexes MultiViews

    AllowOverride None

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/doc>

    <IfModule mod_deflate.c>

      AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html

    </IfModule>

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order deny,allow

      Deny from all

      Allow from 127.0.0.1

      #allow from .your_domain.com

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Location /index.shtml>

    Options +Includes

</Location>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

    PerlModule Apache2::ModPerl::Registry

    #set Apache::Registry Mode for /perl Alias

    # To set subdirectories to use perl set the following

    # and comment the orignial:

    # <Location ~ "^/perl/.*\.pl$">

    <Location  "^/perl/*.pl>

        SetHandler perl-script

   <IfDefine MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler Apache2::ModPerl::Registry

   </IfDefine>

   <IfDefine !MODPERL2>

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Registry

   </IfDefine>

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        PerlSendHeader On

    </Location>

    #set Apache::PerlRun Mode for /cgi-perl Alias

    <Location /cgi-perl/*.pl>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::PerlRun

        Options -Indexes ExecCGI

        PerlSendHeader On

    </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

AliasMatch ^/manual(?:/(?:de|en|fr|ja|ko|ru))?(/.*)?$ "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual/$1"

</IfModule>

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/manual">

    Options Indexes

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

    <Files *.html>

        SetHandler type-map

    </Files>

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/de/ prefer-language=de

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/en/ prefer-language=en

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/fr/ prefer-language=fr

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ja/ prefer-language=ja

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ko/ prefer-language=ko

    SetEnvIf Request_URI ^/manual/ru/ prefer-language=ru

    RedirectMatch 301 ^/manual(?:/(de|en|fr|ja|ko|ru)){2,}(/.*)?$ /manual/$1$2

</Directory>
```

vhosts.conf:

```

################# vhosts.conf

#This is where we store the VirtualHosts configuration.

#

#Since Apache 1.3.19, we modified the setup to include some nice tricks:

#

#- Added SuExecUserGroup [user] [group] directive so VirtualHosts now work with

#  suexec directive. If set, Apache will run all cgi scripts under that

#  user and group (provided the uid and gid are > 1000 for security). The

#  directories and cgi files *must* belong to that user/group for the

#  feature to work

#- We added the Setenv VLOG directive. This works in conjunction with

#  the CustomLog in commonapache2.conf. When Setenv VLOG is set, apache will

#  create a /var/log/apache2/VLOG-YYYY-MM-<ServerName>.log instead of logging

#  to access_log. Use this instead of defining a special logfile for

#  each vhost, otherwise you eat up file descriptors.

#- You can also specify a path for the VLOG for each Vhost, for example,

#  to place the logs in each user's directory. However, if you want to

#  use the file for accounting, place it in a directory owned by root,

#  otherwise the user will be able to erase it.

#- I suggest only including the ErrorLog *only* if the vhost will use

#  cgi scripts. Again, it saves file descriptors! 

################# IP-based Virtual Hosts 

#<VirtualHost 192.168.2.100>

#SuExecUserGroup jmdault jmdault

#DocumentRoot /home/jmdault/public_html

#ServerName test2.com

#Setenv VLOG /home/jmdault/logs

#ErrorLogs /home/jmdault/test2-error_log

#RewriteEngine On

#RewriteOptions inherit

#</VirtualHost>

################# Named VirtualHosts

#NameVirtualHost 111.222.33.44

#<VirtualHost 111.222.33.44>

#ServerName www.domain.tld

#ServerPath /domain

#DocumentRoot /web/domain

#</VirtualHost>
```

dynamic-vhosts.conf:

```

#Simple dynamic virtual hosts

#

#   This extract from apache2.conf implements the virtual host arrangement

#   outlined at http://www.apache.org/docs/vhosts/mass.html, using

#   mod_vhost_alias.

# get the server name from the Host: header

#UseCanonicalName Off

#

# this log format can be split per-virtual-host based on the first field

#LogFormat "%V %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b" vcommon

#CustomLog logs/access_log vcommon

#

# include the server name in the filenames used to satisfy requests

#VirtualDocumentRoot /www/hosts/%0/docs

#VirtualScriptAlias  /www/hosts/%0/cgi-bin

#

#   This configuration can be changed into an IP-based virtual hosting

#   solution by just turning UseCanonicalName Off into UseCanonicalName DNS.

#   The server name that is inserted into the filename is then derived from

#   the IP address of the virtual host.
```

virtual-homepages.conf:

```

#A virtually hosted homepages system

#

#   This is an adjustment of the above system tailored for an ISP's

#   homepages server. Using a slightly more complicated configuration we can

#   select substrings of the server name to use in the filename so that e.g.

#   the documents for www.user.isp.com are found in /home/user/. It uses a

#   single cgi-bin directory instead of one per virtual host.

# get the server name from the Host: header

#UseCanonicalName Off

# this log format can be split per-virtual-host based on the first field

#LogFormat "%V %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b" vcommon

#CustomLog logs/access_log vcommon

# include part of the server name in the filenames

#VirtualDocumentRoot /www/hosts/%2/docs

# single cgi-bin directory

#ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/  /www/std-cgi/
```

Note that I still haven't done any editing to the vhosts, dynamic-vhosts or virtual-homepages files, just like last time.

Well, hope this helps someone to see an eventual error

----------

## geniux

Ok, I've tried to get it to work since the last post but nothing works, even boa gives me the same errors. So I'm thinking that I would need to edit my vhost or something to get it right. I have accounts at dyndns and no-ip and a very dynamic ip, so if someone could tell me how to edit the file correctly I'd be most thanksful.

Here is my vhost file:

```

################# vhosts.conf

#This is where we store the VirtualHosts configuration.

#

#Since Apache 1.3.19, we modified the setup to include some nice tricks:

#

#- Added SuExecUserGroup [user] [group] directive so VirtualHosts now work with

#  suexec directive. If set, Apache will run all cgi scripts under that

#  user and group (provided the uid and gid are > 1000 for security). The

#  directories and cgi files *must* belong to that user/group for the

#  feature to work

#- We added the Setenv VLOG directive. This works in conjunction with

#  the CustomLog in commonapache2.conf. When Setenv VLOG is set, apache will

#  create a /var/log/apache2/VLOG-YYYY-MM-<ServerName>.log instead of logging

#  to access_log. Use this instead of defining a special logfile for

#  each vhost, otherwise you eat up file descriptors.

#- You can also specify a path for the VLOG for each Vhost, for example,

#  to place the logs in each user's directory. However, if you want to

#  use the file for accounting, place it in a directory owned by root,

#  otherwise the user will be able to erase it.

#- I suggest only including the ErrorLog *only* if the vhost will use

#  cgi scripts. Again, it saves file descriptors!

################# IP-based Virtual Hosts

#<VirtualHost 192.168.2.100>

#SuExecUserGroup jmdault jmdault

#DocumentRoot /home/jmdault/public_html

#ServerName test2.com

#Setenv VLOG /home/jmdault/logs

#ErrorLogs /home/jmdault/test2-error_log

#RewriteEngine On

#RewriteOptions inherit

#</VirtualHost>

################# Named VirtualHosts

#NameVirtualHost 111.222.33.44

#<VirtualHost 111.222.33.44>

#ServerName www.domain.tld

#ServerPath /domain

#DocumentRoot /web/domain

#</VirtualHost>
```

TIA

----------

## jmz2

 *geniux wrote:*   

> Ok, I've tried to get it to work since the last post but nothing works, even boa gives me the same errors. So I'm thinking that I would need to edit my vhost or something to get it right. I have accounts at dyndns and no-ip and a very dynamic ip, so if someone could tell me how to edit the file correctly I'd be most thanksful.

 

If you have a dynamic IP, you can't create IP-based virtual hosts. You need name based virtual hosts. Here's how to do it.

```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>

         ServerName host.tld

         .....

</VirtualHost>
```

After you've done with it, run "apache2 -S" to see if your virtual host confituration was successful.

You should be OK with simply using 

```
Listen 80

ServerName host.tld
```

 If you don't need virtual hosts. Don't know what's wrong with your config though. Maybe start from a clean config to build the site step-by-step?

----------

## geniux

Ok, here is my vhosts settings:

```

################# Named VirtualHosts

NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>

ServerName geniux.ath.cx

#ServerPath /domain

DocumentRoot /var/www/geniux.ath.cx/htdocs

</VirtualHost>
```

And here is what's shown in the browser when typing http://geniux.ath.cx

```

URI: index.html.ca Content-language: ca Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.cz.iso8859-2 Content-language: cs Content-type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-2 URI: index.html.de Content-language: de Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.dk Content-language: da Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.ee Content-language: ee Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.el Content-language: el Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.en Content-language: en Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.es Content-language: es Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.et Content-language: et Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.fr Content-language: fr Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.he.iso8859-8 Content-language: he Content-type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-8 URI: index.html.hr.iso8859-2 Content-language: hr Content-type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-2 URI: index.html.it Content-language: it Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.ja.iso2022-jp Content-language: ja Content-type: text/html;charset=ISO-2022-JP URI: index.html.ko.euc-kr Content-language: ko Content-type: text/html;charset=EUC-KR URI: index.html.ltz.utf8 Content-language: ltz Content-type: text/html;charset=UTF-8 URI: index.html.lu.utf8 Content-language: lu Content-type: text/html;charset=UTF-8 URI: index.html.nl Content-language: nl Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.nn Content-language: nn Content-Type: text/html URI: index.html.no Content-language: no Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.po.iso8859-2 Content-language: pl Content-type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-2 URI: index.html.pt Content-language: pt Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.pt-br Content-language: pt-br Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.ru.cp-1251 Content-language: ru Content-type: text/html;charset=WINDOWS-1251 URI: index.html.ru.cp866 Content-language: ru Content-type: text/html;charset=CP866 URI: index.html.ru.iso-ru Content-language: ru Content-type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-5 URI: index.html.ru.koi8-r Content-language: ru Content-type: text/html;charset=KOI8-r URI: index.html.ru.utf8 Content-language: ru Content-type: text/html;charset=UTF-8 URI: index.html.sv Content-language: sv Content-type: text/html URI: index.html.zh-cn.gb2312 Content-language: zh-CN Content-type: text/html;charset=GB2312 URI: index.html.zh-tw.big5 Content-language: tw, zh-TW Content-type: text/html;charset=Big5
```

Seems like something changed  :Confused: 

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  If you don't need virtual hosts. Don't know what's wrong with your config though. Maybe start from a clean config to build the site step-by-step?

 

Well, I've done three clean configs since friday, without any success though. So my last hopes lies to you or someone else who knows what they do when it comes to apache.

I can't believe this, it all worked great the last time (before my hd crach). But I manage to get a backup which I used when my system were finished again, so I really think that it all would work just as good as before.

Thank you for your reply, something did change, which in some way are good. Hopefully it'll work soon again.

----------

## jmz2

I just asked my brother, who's using DynDNS/Apache2/Gentoo too, and he said there was nothing special in his configs. He just set the ServerName and things started working.

Your domain seems to be unaccessible, at least to me. Did you copy the default web install to your DocumentRoot? If you did not, then the virtual host is not working for you. And if you did, you're doing fine; you just don't have content negotiation turned on, or it's not functioning properly. The text you're seeing is index.html.var, which tells Apache what languages are available and in which files for index.html.

----------

## geniux

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you copy the default web install to your DocumentRoot? If you did not, then the virtual host is not working for you.

 

Default web install? Now you lost me, I think. My DocumentRoot contains the path to my .htm files, which I thought it should!? Or is that what you mean?

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And if you did, you're doing fine; you just don't have content negotiation turned on, or it's not functioning properly.

 

Ok, and where do I turn that on?

I'm still a newbie to apache though, but after this I'm to be a guru

BTW, here is my nmap result:

```

# nmap -P0 -p 80 geniux.ath.cx                              geniux

zsh: correct 'nmap' to '_nmap' [nyae]? n

Starting nmap 3.55 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-10-17 20:46 CEST

Interesting ports on h146n4c1o1038.bredband.skanova.com (81.227.43.146):

PORT   STATE SERVICE

80/tcp open  http

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.173 seconds
```

and netstat:

```

 # netstat -l                                                geniux

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      

tcp        0      0 *:2692                  *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                     LISTEN      

udp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                                 

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     1064205 /tmp/clamd

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6951   /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     403650 /tmp/orbit-geniux/linc-5fd0-0-4328dbef937f8

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     403661 /tmp/orbit-geniux/linc-5fb1-0-f1cbfc7e74f9

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6858   /tmp/.font-unix/fs-1
```

And the edited parts from apache2.conf:

```

ServerRoot /usr/lib/apache2

ServerName geniux.ath.cx

#LockFile /etc/apache2/apache2.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

DocumentRoot /var/www/geniux.ath.cx/htdocs

```

and from commonapache2.conf:

```

### First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of

### permissions.  Also, for security, we disable indexes globally.

###

### Restricted set of options:

###

<Directory />

  Options Indexes All Multiviews

  AllowOverride All

  <IfModule mod_access.c>

    Order allow,deny

    allow from all

  </IfModule>

</Directory>

### This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

###

<Directory /var/www/geniux.ath.cx/htdocs>

#

# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",

# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".

#

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

#

    Options All Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#

# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can

# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",

# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"

#

    AllowOverride All

#

# Controls who can get stuff from this server.

#

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

```

from vhosts.conf:

```

################# Named VirtualHosts

NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>

ServerName geniux.ath.cx

#ServerPath /domain

DocumentRoot /var/www/geniux.ath.cx/htdocs

#</VirtualHost>

```

And finally my ddclient.conf:

```

daemon=300               # check every 300 seconds

syslog=yes               # log update msgs to syslog

#mail=root               # mail update msgs to root

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid         # record PID in file.

#

#use=watchguard-soho,        fw=192.168.111.1:80   # via Watchguard's SOHO FW

#use=netopia-r910,           fw=192.168.111.1:80   # via Netopia R910 FW

#use=smc-barricade,          fw=192.168.123.254:80   # via SMC's Barricade FW

#use=netgear-rt3xx,          fw=192.168.0.1:80      # via Netgear's internet FW

#use=linksys,                fw=192.168.1.1:80      # via Linksys's internet FW

#use=maxgate-ugate3x00,      fw=192.168.0.1:80      # via MaxGate's UGATE-3x00  FW

#use=elsa-lancom-dsl10,      fw=10.0.0.254:80      # via ELSA LanCom DSL/10 DSL Router

#use=elsa-lancom-dsl10-ch01, fw=10.0.0.254:80      # via ELSA LanCom DSL/10 DSL Router

#use=elsa-lancom-dsl10-ch02, fw=10.0.0.254:80      # via ELSA LanCom DSL/10 DSL Router

#use=alcatel-stp,            fw=10.0.0.138:80           # via Alcatel Speed Touch Pro

#use=xsense-aero,            fw=192.168.1.1:80          # via Xsense Aero Router

#fw-login=admin,             fw-password=XXXXXX      # FW login and password

#

## To obtain an IP address from FW status page (using fw-login, fw-password)

#use=fw, fw=192.168.1.254/status.htm, fw-skip='IP Address' # found after IP Address

#

## To obtain an IP address from Web status page (using the proxy if defined)

#use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address' # found after IP Address

#

#use=ip,                     ip=127.0.0.1   # via static IP's

use=if,                     if=eth0      # via interfaces

#use=web               # via web

#

#protocol=dyndns2            # default protocol

#proxy=fasthttp.sympatico.ca:80         # default proxy

server=members.dyndns.org         # default server

#server=members.dyndns.org:8245         # default server (bypassing proxies)

login=mylogin            # default login

password=*******            # default password

#mx=mx.for.your.host            # default MX

#backupmx=yes|no            # host is primary MX?

#wildcard=yes|no            # add wildcard CNAME?

##

## dyndns.org dynamic addresses

##

## (supports variables: wildcard,mx,backupmx)

##

server=members.dyndns.org,      \

protocol=dyndns2         \

geniux.ath.cx

##

## dyndns.org static addresses

##

## (supports variables: wildcard,mx,backupmx)

##

# static=yes            \

# server=members.dyndns.org,      \

# protocol=dyndns2         \

# your-static-host.dyndns.org

##

##

## dyndns.org custom addresses

##

## (supports variables: wildcard,mx,backupmx)

##

# custom=yes            \

# server=members.dyndns.org,      \

# protocol=dyndns2         \

# your-domain.top-level,your-other-domain.top-level

##

## ZoneEdit (zoneedit.com)

##

# server=www.zoneedit.com,       \

# protocol=zoneedit1,         \

# login=your-zoneedit-login,        \

# password=your-zoneedit-password   \

# your.any.domain,your-2nd.any.dom

##

## EasyDNS (easydns.com)

##

# server=members.easydns.com,       \

# protocol=easydns,         \

# login=your-easydns-login,        \

# password=your-easydns-password   \

# your.any.domain,your-2nd.any.domain

##

## Hammernode (hn.org) dynamic addresses

##

# server=dup.hn.org,                \

# protocol=hammernode1,            \

# login=your-hn-login,              \

# password=your-hn-password         \

# your-hn-host.hn.org,your-2nd-hn-host.hn.org

##

## dslreports.com dynamic-host monitoring

##

# server=members.dslreports.com      \

# protocol=dslreports1,         \

# login=dslreports-login,      \

# password=dslreports-password      \

# dslreports-unique-id
```

I hope that this will help someone to locate any error that may be somewhere in the configs, that I have missed.

TIA, again

----------

## geniux

Solved again.

All I had to do was to reboot my system, and it all worked  :Confused:  , weird. I thought that restarting apache would make the changes, huh, well I'm happy but confused.

Anyway, thanks for your help jmz2  :Smile:  , hopefully I'm not going to disturb you again  :Wink: 

Thanks again

----------

## jmz2

 *geniux wrote:*   

> Default web install? Now you lost me, I think. My DocumentRoot contains the path to my .htm files, which I thought it should!? Or is that what you mean?

 

By default, the apache ebuild places files to /var/www/localhost for initial content. The output you got was index.html.var from the set of files that comes with Gentoo's Apache.

 *geniux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, and where do I turn that on?
> 
> I'm still a newbie to apache though, but after this I'm to be a guru

 

It's the job of mod_negotiation. You had it commented in some of the configuration you posted earlier.

 *geniux wrote:*   

> Solved again.
> 
> All I had to do was to reboot my system, and it all worked  , weird. I thought that restarting apache would make the changes, huh, well I'm happy but confused.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your help jmz2  , hopefully I'm not going to disturb you again 
> ...

 

Glad I could help!

----------

